# what jobs do people do??



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

what does everyone do for a living,fulltime,parttime or whatever?im a fulltime musician,making a good living at it


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i dont work i mainly look after my parents so my day consists of...

washing
ironing
hoovering
shopping
building
decorating

the list goes on....i really do wish i was back at work it would be a hell of alot easier and i would get payed...but family comes first as they say


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Software Developer


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

i usually go from job to job, as most jobs bore me or the company closes down and things of that nature.

right now im workin at a popular clothing store, and the funny thing is i don't even wear their clothing lol

im really just trying to live off of music eventually


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Technical Recruiter for a defense contractor. It's not bad. The company is doing really well, but I just don't like recruiting all that much.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm still deep in the last year of my studies. I work as a waiter in a golf club part-time. It mostly involves me serving elderly people with far too much money on their hands. Of course, I usually bring out the charm and the money starts flowing in. It isn't a bad job, 'cept for the fact the kitchen has really bad fluorescent lighting. That gets to me sometimes.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Currently getting paid to do medical research for a cancer patient. Waiting to hear from the city government about a bureau position and NBC about a job doing television reporting on medicine.

peace
Homeskooled

PS- Stopped midway through my degree for health reasons. I dont know if I'll ever go back. I miss the socialization (especially girls!), but I know I'm just going through the motions for the peice of paper. I know that I already know my stuff. I find it encouraging that none of the 10 richest humans on earth finished college. Those people being 1. Bill Gates 2. Warren Buffet (investor -lives off the stock market) 3-9. The Walden children, heirs to the Walmart fortune.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

I quit my job as a stockperson at a drugstore because it was too much to handle :lol:

I'm a student though... majoring in psychology and journalism.


----------



## Mollusk (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm a student. I'm studying multimedia and graphic design. Sometimes it seems like a joke degree to play with pictures and movies on computers. I don't know if i have the talent or motivation to do it. I also have a sweet dishwashing job temporarily... ughh. I just needed cash fast and it was there. On winter vacation i'll go back to my job as a food runner at a restaurant. The tips aren't bad.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Business Development Manager for an NYSE listed comany, covering the west coast of Florida.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Homeschooled,

In my major, one of the classes went to see Warren Buffet this semester and I couldn't go because of my panic attack crap. I'm still pissed about it. So practically every single person in all of my classes went except me.  But he's a really normal guy they say. He lives in a regular house, drives a pretty regular car, is really friendly, etc. He just happens to be worth 40 some odd billion dollars. Which is just crazy. Sorry, all I've been hearing about lately is Warren Buffet so I had to put my 2 cents in.

What do I do for a living? I work as a finance "intern" in an investment office. All day long all I do is scan documents and file them on the computer. Scan it name it, scan it, name it.... For five hours every day. And when I'm done I go to school, and listen to professors drone on. Then when I get out of school I come home and work on school projects. Then I go to sleep and do it all over again the next day. And that's my life in one little sad nutshell.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Radio Design.

The design work involves mobiles, point to point and point to multipoint radio systems. Our team does the radio telephone systems for outback Australia. I have done a fair bit of travelling around the country side with this job which I have thoroughly enjoyed. Don't get out much these days though. The company has been good for me as they have really supported me during the times of extreme anxiety. They let me have time off and when I got back I was on only working half days for about 8 weeks. If I had of been in any other job I probably would have been fired. I have plenty of sick leave to back me up. Bit long winded...sorry.

Homeskooled, I use to subscribe to the richest men never had any tertiary education thinking but unfortunately this kind of wealth only happens to the blessed few. IMHO in over 80% of cases a solid tertiary education opens doors and gets you more money. I wouldn't have this job today if it wasn't for technical college.

The best way to make it is to find yourself a mentor who is doing exactly what you want to do and get them to teach you the skills - that's if you can find someone interested in taking you on. And then there is perseverance and persistence which is crap for me because with this disorder I haven't got the motivational consistency required to make it happen in things I choose to do. Just when I get on top of things I'll have an anxious day and not care for anything. I'm still trying though and I'll never give up (perseverance and persistence).


----------



## peterparker (Oct 19, 2004)

Software development


----------



## subtlerobot (Oct 15, 2005)

high school student, other than that i may get a job bussing tables :?


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Lazy Loan Officer that closes a loan and lives off the money for a few months until he runs out and has to go and find more clients and just repeats over and over again.


----------



## bright23 (Jun 6, 2005)

freelance art handler/installer (I put up paintings and sculptures at museums)

carpenter

music and visual art when I make enough money to take a month or two off


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

I work as a volenteer in a charity shop as I cannot hold down a paid job right now...

oh and I make custom Ragdolls


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

interesting that so many people seem to be involved with the IT industry.i thought there would be a lot more artists,writers and musos but i suppose this reinforces the idea that this condition has less to do with a creative mind and more to do with emotions.
itsa a pitty that so many employers dont entertain people without uni qualifications.id like to think that people can still make it without it,im not using mine in the work that i do.
i think financial security is the key to a lot of things,if you have money to fall back on its easier not to feel trapped in a job and easier to try many different jobs as well.being able to drive is important too.


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

widescreened said:


> interesting that so many people seem to be involved with the IT industry.i thought there would be a lot more artists,writers and musos but i suppose this reinforces the idea that this condition has less to do with a creative mind and more to do with emotions.


I know it's probably not what you intended, but be careful to imply that IT people do not have a creative mind. Yes, Software is my day job (which is definitely a creative field), but I also play guitar, write songs, and cook. All of which are creative.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm a radio presenter on a couple of different radio stations in the UK. I love it but it still doesnt stop the DP.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

i'm a junior high (ages 12-15) ceramics/spanish teacher.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

The ironic thing is that I am a social worker and a Ph.d student! I work with teenage drug addicts! I used to love my job, now I just feel like I am worthless.!


----------



## TotallyPhazed (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm a property developer and painter. In a past life I was a therapist and social worker (blimey)!

My present job suits me fine; I do what I want when I want and see who I want, I'd hate to think it encourages my social avoidance :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

Student IT Support. Telling worthless managers-to-be how to do stuff that's already writtern in a manual, and putting paper in printers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

5th grade teacher.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

im a waiter at the olive garden


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

Steve C. said:


> 5th grade teacher.


hey, another teacher! how do you like teaching?


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

I'm a forced-to-be-freelance technical editor, copyeditor, and technical writer.
I lost a really wonderful job four days before 9-11-01 and I've been freelancing ever since because I cannot find permanent work in Boston. I'm thinking of moving to Seattle, where there is apparently a lot of work. I'm not a "techie" writer, but a good writer who can document software for end users and make things clear enough so that *I* can understand it. LOL. I write software documentation, edit software documentation, edit books for publishing houses and individuals. In books and journal articles and so forth, I help authors say what they really want to say. I work on a lot of books written by non-native English speakers. If anyone knows of someone who needs my services, please PM me and I'll send you my website addy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

agentcooper said:


> Steve C. said:
> 
> 
> > 5th grade teacher.
> ...


Very fulfilling.


----------



## derangedred (Apr 13, 2005)

grade eleven french immersion student
during the week i go to school
part time cashier at grocery store
work after school and weekends
artist
do this in my spare time and sell them when the opportunity comes along usually anywhere from thirty to two hundred dollars a painting


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I work in a warehouse currently as a camera technician trainee. I was doing other jobs in the warehouse before this opportunity came along.

I used to work at a daycare. I loved it but I don't think I could make a living at it unless I get a degree and I don't have the time/money/concentration for that right now.

I always wanted to be an artist or writer. I suck at drawing/painting. My thoughts are too scrambled to write.

derangedred, I'm curious about your work. I know you said in another thread that some of it's DP inspired. I think it'd be cool to see. Maybe you could take a pic of one and post it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

Steve C. and agentcooper-kudos to you both. (And to everyone else holding down a job!!) If I am ever well enough to return to college, I would love to go for english/secondary ed. It excites me so much to think that I might give students life lessons through books and movies. Teachers have had a great impact on my life, and I would love to keep the cycle going. Question though--HOW do you do it? I mean, the whole getting up in front of a class and SPEAKING thing, having to MEMORIZE hundreds of names...I'm beginning to think I'm in over my head here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

I work as a cook, catering attendant, and first -aid attendant on a 1.5 to 2 hour ferry route. Up to 1500 passengers and our # 1 job is safety of passengers including emergency chutes and raft evacuation, bomb or bomb threats. So far this year I've done overdose/heartattack death of one customer and one week later a bomb threat where we had to search the ship for a bomb( full of cars-good luck) I'm on stress leave and I go back tommorow. My patient was hep-C pos and I got orally exposed to blood and vomit. Plus they didn't tell me for 4 mths. Just didn't want to tell me he had not been tested.

My volunteer job is Search and Rescue( frest water and land) and I work a K-9 . This is my rewarding work.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

I work as a translator for a porta potty company. Basically, if someone from another country wants to buy a porta potty, I translate and make sure the transaction is taken care of properly. I speak mainly german and french. I also have to settle disputes, which can be really annoying. Sometimes our company sends used or defective porta potties to other countries, and a real sh it storm starts a brewin(no pun intended)

Amerikanisch Scheibe ist alle uber dem Ort!!!!

Sie scheiben sichere Amerikaner Sehr viel!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

Pure Narcotic, after reading about your job, Im going to quit my musical ambitions to become a translator for a Porta Potty company!

Thanks for helping me establish a new dream!

you are the sh!t


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

SoulBrotha said:


> Pure Narcotic, after reading about your job, Im going to quit my musical ambitions to become a translator for a Porta Potty company!
> 
> Thanks for helping me establish a new dream!
> 
> you are the sh!t










fuckin pissin myself here


----------



## derangedred (Apr 13, 2005)

this is just a doodle, ink









angel in the woods, oil on canvas board










photography


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

derangedred you got some serious talent


----------



## derangedred (Apr 13, 2005)

meh ill get more of the more intense stuff up later, im at school now


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

such confidence


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Awesome. The angel one is my favorite.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

Software Engineer for NASA (web-based applicaitons, JAVA, Perl, etc.). I'm also a musician. 8)


----------



## worldwideput (Nov 25, 2005)

I am a banker. Two years ago that would have sounded boring but I love it. I love the interaction with people and there is a lot of opportunity. Plus I work in dowtown Charlotte where I can work out at the Y at lunch time and take the bus. It rocks.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Pure Narcotic said:


> I work as a translator for a porta potty company. Basically, if someone from another country wants to buy a porta potty, I translate and make sure the transaction is taken care of properly. I speak mainly german and french. I also have to settle disputes, which can be really annoying. Sometimes our company sends used or defective porta potties to other countries, and a real sh it storm starts a brewin(no pun intended)
> 
> Amerikanisch Scheibe ist alle uber dem Ort!!!!
> 
> Sie scheiben sichere Amerikaner Sehr viel!!!


That's probably the most awesome thing I've heard all week.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

Pure Narcotic said:


> I work as a translator for a porta potty company. Basically, if someone from another country wants to buy a porta potty, I translate and make sure the transaction is taken care of properly. I speak mainly german and french. I also have to settle disputes, which can be really annoying. Sometimes our company sends used or defective porta potties to other countries, and a real sh it storm starts a brewin(no pun intended)
> 
> Amerikanisch Scheibe ist alle uber dem Ort!!!!
> 
> Sie scheiben sichere Amerikaner Sehr viel!!!


Und ich bin eifersuchtig auf purenarcotic, weil ich spreche keine deutsch. Deutsch ist sehr schwer.
Je suis tres jalouse de purenarcotic parce que j'aimerais parler mieux le francais. Purenarcotic, tu es chanceux de pouvoir parler au moins trois langues! Profitez-en!


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

so I just found out that tommorrow I have to work one of the cash registers at my job, or at least thats what it says on the schedule.

the anxiety is starting to set in..................................

Has anyone else here been a cashier? If so how did you handle it? Because Im thinking it may be a disaster for me.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

SB, I was doing that when i was a pharmacy tech. They'd rotate me up front and to photo sometimes....My advice? Ask them if they can rotate you somwhere else. If not, take a B vitamin and *exercise* beforehand. I noticed that this helped in dealing with customers. And joke around with them alot. That always helped. Its incredibly mindnumbing, though, one of the worst jobs I've ever had. Not necessarily stressful - it depends on the amount of customers. In downtown pittsburgh, there would lines 15 people deep, so it got a bit intense, but where you are? Who knows. Good luck man. You'll do fine. Not as hard as your anticipating.

peace
Homeskooled


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

SoulBrotha said:


> so I just found out that tommorrow I have to work one of the cash registers at my job, or at least thats what it says on the schedule.
> 
> the anxiety is starting to set in..................................
> 
> Has anyone else here been a cashier? If so how did you handle it? Because Im thinking it may be a disaster for me.


I was a cashier for 9 months, 35-40 hours a week. It was pure HELL. It took literally 5 min of being in the store for dr to set in and last all 8 hours. AHHHHHHHHHHHHH I hated it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

Oh, the horrors of retail...I had more than my share of brain "slip-ups."


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

about 2 hours until I have to go to work and my anxiety is killin me right now. I wish it would just go away, because I try to rationalize with myself and say there isn't even a reason for me to be anxious, its not a big deal, yet my anxiety refuses to leave.

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

:?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

> about 2 hours until I have to go to work and my anxiety is killin me right now. I wish it would just go away, because I try to rationalize with myself and say there isn't even a reason for me to be anxious, its not a big deal, yet my anxiety refuses to leave.


that sucks! F the grocery stores


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Retail definitely sucks. I've worked the register at several different places. And like Homeskooled mentioned, it depends on the amount of customers.

At small stores I had no probs at all except the first couple days I took a xanax cuz my anticipatory anxiety was so bad. But then at times it would be a relief to get customers in my line cuz I was so damned bored.

At the mall though, oh my god that sucked. Tons of people and I was a sales associate so I worked the register and had to answer all the customers' questions... it was like all this sh*t at once. Very overwhelming especially cuz I didn't know most of the answers to the questions and I'd have to bother all the other workers. I felt so useless.

Soulbrotha, I think you can handle it, I know you're probably already there now so my attempts to calm you will do no good. I hope it's goin' well for you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

after all of that anxiety they didn't even have me work the cash register

weird


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

Yaaaay !


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------

